# Selling products through catalogs



## cornflake (Jan 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience selling their item in catalogs? I am thinking about doing it. Does anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't sell my items in catalogs but I do sell them on the internet and have had pretty good responses to that. Just a idea.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Are you planning your own catalog or placing your products in another catalog?

Making and selling through your catalog is a job in itself, not talking about making the actual products. You will need to know who to market to, how to get your catalog in their hands, postage to get the catalog to them and you need to pay for the catalog.

Another point about catalogs is that you need to have a fairly wide product line. You will also need to be able to fulfill the orders within 4 weeks. There are laws concerning the speed of the order leaving your shop.

I think the internet is much cheaper and easier to do.

But then it all depends a=on how you want to market your products.


----------



## cornflake (Jan 13, 2011)

no i only want to sell to catalogs not make my own catalog.


----------

